

Thousands of Twitter accounts wide open after TweetGif hack - ibotty
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Thousands-of-Twitter-accounts-wide-open-after-TweetGif-hack-1616181.html

======
ibotty
note: changing password will _not_ help!

